# Halloween Name Game



## ghoulygirl (Sep 26, 2011)

As one of my games I wanted to do the one where you put a name tag on your guest's back and they have to use yes or no questions to guess who they are (think Headbands but Halloween theme). I'm having 30-40 guests and I'm running out of ideas - I have the usual - Dracula, Mummy, Frankenstein, etc but need some more "well known" names or ideas. This is a mixed kid and adult crowd and they're not all horror fans (unlike myself). Any ideas?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Names of well known actors, horror or otherwise, would give you many options. So would super heroes and cartoon characters, particularly for kids.


----------

